# Polish paratroopers honoured in Holland



## v2 (Jun 2, 2006)

Some photos from ceremony:
http://www.mindef.nl/binaries/The 1st Polish Independent Parachute Brigade_tcm15-63196.pdf


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 2, 2006)

It's nice to know that veterans are still honoured in todays society. Which Polish brigade was in Holland during Market Garden, I know it was led by Sosabowski. Anyway, cheers for the vets.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi Vassili Zaitzev !!!

If you want to get to know much more about the Polish brigade you can see through the sites:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polish_1st_Independent_Parachute_Brigade
http://www.answers.com/topic/polish-1st-independent-parachute-brigade
http://homepages.force9.net/rothwell/polish1.htm
http://www.arnhemarchive.org/batt_polish.htm
http://sosabowski.com/mg2.html
http://www.fireandfury.com/britinfo/polesarnhem.pdf

regards


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks


----------

